# Hey **** hunters



## johnnyrick1981

misupercooner,
No their not leopard Curs. The english female is pure bred and the smaller black and tan is a pup out of her and the bigger black dog in the pics. They are all hound though...... I just breed whatever hunts.


----------



## misupercooner

I knew the one was an english but that pup i couldnt figure out lol good lookin dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scott calkins

i **** hunt have for 25yrs my wife runs ticks my son dalton likes redticks and my other son tanner was hunting walkers . i just sold a blacktan bitch who placed in the mi state hunt in lakeview last yr 675 plus points but had to work so only hunted one out of two nites . wish i would have hunted both might have won it all. shoulda coulda woulda. lol looking for a good english or plott for **** yes i know not a lot of good plott **** dogs . but they do exsist my beagles are well known ive been very successful placed dogs from texas to canada if ya ever want to hunt call 231-333 6667 . and my sis runs a pkc silver champ walker bitch. looking forward to chatin about hounds


----------



## misupercooner

man sounds like you know what your doing lol....will keep an eye out for a dog for ya a good place to look is on the pkc and ukc message boards


----------



## misupercooner

Went back to the river bottoms and treed a few..had a crazy night but got to meet some older gentleman who were rig hunting...heres a few pics of my pup ...and my old walker


----------



## misupercooner

anybody been treeing any? been slow here but manged to get 2 on monday


----------



## misupercooner

Buddys dog Lumber Jack treed in the hardwoods


----------



## micooner

Nice pics man


----------



## misupercooner

thanks go ahead and post some to! love seein hounds


----------



## emason323

Fun thread guys. I love all the pics please keep it going.


----------



## scott calkins

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/p...9048310_100000512941028_1026811_2513441_n.jpg my old english and red bone


----------



## misupercooner

Them some good lookin hounds right there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner

heres a few pics...prolly gonna hang the hat up until spring or until the next warm up...


----------



## misupercooner

heres the year end catch with my project dog i put alot of time into her and has improved alot...just need to put the finishing touches on her in the spring


----------



## EZHOOPS

Ive never **** hunted but love the stories and the hounds are gorgeous. Would love to one day


----------



## taylorswalker

Still time left I'm goin this weekend even if they all stink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner

yeah im going down to indiana saturday a guy wants to see my english go he might buy her even tho i dont wanna sell her lol but everything has a price.


----------



## No.4shot

I got 2 daytime raccoons with my cur last saturday while out squirrel hunting despite the snow storm we were getting.


----------



## misupercooner

#4 was it sunny out? i know ***** layout in the day during the winter to soak up sun but if it was snowing not sure what they were doing lol maybe thats why i havent been getting good tracks at night because they are moving during the day


----------



## taylorswalker

I got one while bunny huntin sunday came outta a bunny pile grabbed him by the tail and scuff of his neck throw him in a grain bag took em home for the pups to play with lol misupper if u are goin to indy stop in on ur way home might as well make a huntin trip out of it can show ya what its like to hunt farm country 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner

Ok shoot me a pm and an address and see what we can work out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

EZHOOPS said:


> Ive never **** hunted but love the stories and the hounds are gorgeous. Would love to one day


Listening to them dogs on a trail or tree is pure music!

It's been a few years since I've been out.

I'd love to go again. Heck I might just have a spare roof for somebody that comes up this way and knock on a few tree's. it's going to be warm again in a few days for a few days so they'll be out. (low to mid 30's this weekend)

we have a handful right here, and well, there's enough property and all roads are open with just a few inches of snow. It'd be fun.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

misupercooner said:


> A pic from a few days ago down in the riverbottoms...had to stop huntin at midnight because my brothers light died lol ]


Ever had one land on your head after shooting it?

Oops LOL (only once... well maybe twice, or so )


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

how's the price of hides now?


----------



## taylorswalker

Haven't sold yet but were buyin and most of em this time of year are averagin around 17
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackbob42

This is one we got last week. The picture doesn't really do it justice. It was the darkest **** we've gotten in quite a long time.


----------



## misupercooner

jackbob42 said:


> This is one we got last week. The picture doesn't really do it justice. It was the darkest **** we've gotten in quite a long time.
> 
> View attachment 13575


Thats crazy:yikes: ive seen alot of dark **** this year

heres one from a buddy hunt this past november around perry michigan


----------



## taylorswalker

We gotta few like that this year the one u could barely make out the rings on its tail. To bad there not worth squat lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner

yeah i kinda like them tho....i think they are neat


----------



## jackbob42

I like the big silver ones too.
As long as it's big , thick , and clean , I like them.
I'd love to get a coat made for the wife , but I gotta win the lottery first. LOL


----------



## misupercooner

Ha ha yeah....we had a few rejects from the buyer so my buddys gonna redo his truck seats in fur lol..or so he says
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

misupercooner said:


> Thats crazy:yikes: ive seen alot of dark **** this year
> 
> heres one from a buddy hunt this past november around perry michigan



I've never seen one that dark in my life!

Amazing. wonder who's cat it got hooked up with!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

taylorswalker said:


> Haven't sold yet but were buyin and most of em this time of year are averagin around 17
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the 70's or so until we lost the Russian market we got around 30 a hide on the average. skinned frozen and then thawed for the buyer.

Those where the days.. 300 **** a year.. etc. I think the record was like 31 in a night. and we topped that pile off with an albino. We'd have the first **** treed before dark and the last one after daylight. 


It's been a long time since I"ve been envolved with selling a hide, do ya'll have to stretch them now to sell them? how do you process them for the buyer?

Kevin


----------



## misupercooner

right now im not intrested in making top profit just looking for a little return...so i skin freeze thaw brush and sell local even if his prices suck one day i will stretch and dry but at this point im all in it for the dogs not the **** or profit


----------



## taylorswalker

We do get top dollar but its a lot more work we skin flesh and stretch. Luckly seasons almost over my back hurts from fleshin and my hip hurts from where my beam sits lol been an amazing season soooooooo long lol ill post pics before we sell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## triple-e

Good night out **** hunting last year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## triple-e

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## misupercooner

good lookind dogs!...did you find the **** in that last pic lol man thats a huge tree!


----------



## pikestalker

Really love these pictues! Reminds me of a story! Back in the mid 80's I was on the way home from the girlfriends (now wife) stopped off in a middle of a field to cut down some corn for my pigs. All this about 1 am. Cutting the corn, about a dozen stalks or so. I could hear some ***** barking out in the distance. Next thing I know I get two racoons run right pass me! Next thing I know the dog barks are getting closer. I decided it was time to get the beepedy beep out of there before I ran into those hounds, or the the **** hunters. You guys always look like your having so much fun!


----------



## Leadcore

The Michigan State Coonhunter Assn is holding thier annual dinner and fund raiser on Feb 24th 2012 at the VFW hall in North Branch, MI. There will be gun raffles and raffles of other sporting equipment. The dinner is always great. I will get the info for the guys with the tickets and get it posted on here. These folks put on a great night of fun. Come join them and meet the folks and I am sure a hunt can be arranged.


----------



## allenparkiceman

Just picked this hound up Jan 2nd..... Supposedly a cross between red boned and treeing walker. Great dog so far......Just over 4 months old right now.... Would be interested in getting into a little hunting, do love the sound of his bark.....any training tips would be helpful too.....thanks guys....


----------



## allenparkiceman

Ringo


----------



## misupercooner

was it a redbone or redtick? where ya get him? Tips would be at his age get a dead **** (fresh) and mess with it with him, play tug a war and stuff then lay a trail with it with him watching drag up small tree and let him run it and tree it encourage him to bark at it up tree then repeat after he knows what to do but with out him watching


----------



## allenparkiceman

I was told redbone.....i found him on craigslist. He was very very skinny and hadnt been to a vet since the people i got him from had him. Apparently he came from a breeder who had an accidental cross. Thats the story i was given anyway. After a little haggling he cost me 80 bucks (initially) but he's alot better off. He was competeing with another dog for food and these people could barely take care of themselves from the looks of it. I gotta get an updated picture up. He's an incredible looking dog. I'll have to work on gettin a dead ****. Would love to see him in action.


----------



## misupercooner

ok i asked because i know of a walker redtick cross that is 4 months old that was an accidental cross the redtick looks identical to your dog...he looks like a redbone...anyways glad you got him hope he turns out for ya...**** hounds are high energy so make sure ya exercise him


----------



## allenparkiceman

I definately do.....he gets 2-3 walks a day, one of which I always take him to a fenced in field at a school near me to run....


----------



## taylorswalker

Where ya from? If ur close I could help ya with that trainin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allenparkiceman

In Allen Park...close to Cabrini school....


----------



## misupercooner

heres a short clip of my young dog 20 months old from tonight treed with the ****....doing a good job for the most part


----------



## misupercooner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=Zk9nVbRfupA


PHP:


----------



## No.4shot

micupercooner-

That bluetick is looking good man. If you wanna go run some weekend nite let me know we can meet up in the state game area again.... that is if you dont mind hunting with a cur dog lol.


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

Hit the the timber last night had a 600 yard race with the meat at the end. I started my B&T last year and I am starting my Blue this year hope she grows out of chewing the tree other than that she runs great with blacky


----------



## misupercooner

Love seeing the black dogs lookin good!

No.4 I'm stuck workin weekends night shift so all my hunting is during the early part of the week...but that will change by july I hppe but would love to see that cur on a ****...was thinkin of you on Monday went for a walk with the family up were we hunted along the river and seen about five squirrils all near the road tho


----------



## No.4shot

Thats funny I just hunted that stretch this past weekend we treed 5 racoons and one kitty cat. Hunted with a guy that had a feist. She treed 2 flying squirrels :lol:


----------



## taylorswalker

Hey guys we have a group on fb for michigan coonhunters u can look me up aron taylor and I can add u to the group good spot to meet friends and find out who's doin what where. and swap stories
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner

No.4 I love huntungthat spot and I've seen a flying squirril in there

Aron reqeset sent. David lloyd


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

Treed with my Black dog....


----------



## No.4shot

oh man I do love a black dog!!!


----------



## misupercooner

I love a good black dog aswell


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

'PR'MUX'S COONA MATATA







































What a night. last night **** were on the move.She had to go 
fishing to finish this track. Hunted through the rain/snow for a good night


----------



## mihunter85

this is my lil walker female. not a night champion but one dang good personal dog


----------



## misupercooner

Beautiful walker

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! SEASON IS UPON US


----------



## hartman756

Started the season out at midnight. Didnt stay out long as the fur has a long way to go yet.......... and also the boys shot up just about every .22 shell in the house over the summer:rant:

Treed a couple in a short time that we took just to get the season officially under way.........




 



 



 


c hartman


----------



## misupercooner

Nice pictures I'm starting my season tonight lol had to sleeplast night


----------



## hartman756

misupercooner said:


> Nice pictures I'm starting my season tonight lol had to sleeplast night


 
Hope your finding a few!!

Just got done skining the two we got tonight........treed another but it was one of those spots with storm damage from a couple months back.......trees knocked every witch way and leaning into each other .....**** could have went any where up off the ground going from tree to tree, or hunkered down in any of the tangle of leaves and branches. Really didn't need to get any more for the night any way http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5718&pictureid=36736 but the boy wanted to tree one more for the night!!

Here is some pics of one of the ***** on the ground with the dog barking at it:coolgleam


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5718&pictureid=36736 




 



 


Won't make it out agian till the end of the week, headed to the UP to start prep for the trapline for rats, mink and beaver comming up at the end of the month!!!



c hartman


----------



## misupercooner

Sounds exciting!

Any idea on how them dogs are bred?


----------



## No.4shot

Hartman- How do you keep your dogs of the **** and just barking. My cur would be in there just tearing it to shreds dead or alive.

Everyone-

these cloudy nites helping with the full moon? I am not gonna be able to make it out till saturday nite. So I hope the rainholds off. I am hearing mixed results about the weather some forecastssay rain all weekend while others say none.


----------



## Country8282

Monday nite hunt in coldwater


Hunt with walkers


----------



## misupercooner

Looks good country!


----------



## wildlife chaser

any buddy taking any cooon yet hows the pelts? i can't run yet my like girls in heat.


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

Took a big sow last night. looks like she is starting to fur up. smaller ***** still need a couple weeks of good cold.


----------



## micooner

October **** = blue hides Its just me I don't drop a **** until Nov !, dog dont need it JNHO


----------



## misupercooner

Put a 2nd on the redtick 775+ 200 circle no minus last night **** been moving great


----------



## mcfish

misupercooner said:


> Put a 2nd on the redtick 775+ 200 circle no minus last night **** been moving great


Oh man, Super you're killing me. I haven't hunted in a night hunt in over 20 years. There was nothing better than being in a good cast with good guys/dogs and competing. Damn, I miss it.

Strike Barney! And then after a short track job he'd blow the top out of the tree with his locate.

Tree Barney! Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it. 

And a tear or two I must admit.


----------



## misupercooner

Nothing better than drawing out some good dogs and good guys on a Friday night!


----------



## misupercooner

Here's a picture of the redtick 14 month old he has been my project since March and all the frustration and hard work has paid off what young dogs are you pushing this fall?


----------



## misupercooner

Managed to get these 2 and a grinner before the wind got to rough tonight


----------



## misupercooner

10 month old treed all by himself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=Xld9hUcLMMY


----------



## misupercooner




----------



## misupercooner

Looks like the **** hunters are all denned up lol

Here's A picture from last week 2011 World Champion on the left young dog on right


----------



## MontcalmCounty

We just rescued a running Walker







Any ideas of what to use him for?


----------



## michigancooner

Can use on bear if you're were you can. pigs or even **** if want my uncle runs his on hogs bear and **** some but not that much


----------



## michigancooner

Also could run squirrel


----------



## BobbyBigger

Anyone hunting around tawas I'm New to the area I got young my cur pretty nice dog on squirrels o ly been out once on **** would like to get out with some other hunters


----------



## michigancooner

Just got back to the truck had my 1year old plott and walker out ny plitt took off. and wasn't responding to me or the ecollar that it was gone this happened at about 930 could hear her for awhile then quit barking and couldn't find awy to her so hollerd a lot abd finally can to truck to take a break went back out there said gota find finally got close and she whent cazy she was treed whole time on a den tree had 3 **** in it couldn't be more proud of her furst time out and on public land gotta love them tufffoot pups


----------



## misupercooner

Finally some cool weather good luck everyone. keep us posted on you hunts


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

A little fun in the timber!!


----------



## misupercooner

Awesome looks like you had a good hunt!


----------



## misupercooner

13 months nice little dog getting it Done


----------



## BlacknBluehounds

. Starting to stackem up. Hunted with a buddy and his walkers and I took my B&T and bluetick. The hounds dominated the timber that night. We hunted about three hours in a good little hardwoods surrounded by corn. Itching to get back out fur is starting to look good!!!


----------



## mcfish

Man, I wish I lived closer to you Bluetick guys. I always had Walkers, but I have a soft spot in my heart for the Blue dogs. Prettiest sound I've ever heard in the woods was a Bluetick I hunted against in a night hunt.

Thanks for the pics and stories, guys.


----------



## snowdog

can you take those dogs of yours and help my uncle out with a **** problem by his blind? he's around Bullok Creek


----------



## misupercooner




----------



## gunlake hunter

Looks like u had a good nite

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## misupercooner




----------



## armyburch

I am a new member to this site and live in the allegan county area...looking to buy a **** dog, the **** hunters that I knew have gotten out of the hunt...Does anyone know of **** dogs that are for sale in the allegan area. I have had **** dogs before and want to get back into it since I am going to get medically discharged from the military after 17 years and 4 combat tours...Need a new hobby


----------



## misupercooner

Sent you a pm also check out ukc message boards coonhound classifieds


----------



## misupercooner

ukc redbone days is in bellevue michigan this weekend


----------



## armyburch

Okay..Thanks for the info


----------



## misupercooner




----------

